# Bow fishing



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Can you bow fish in the city limits from a bank that is within 150 yards of a building.
I looked at page 12 of the DNR book but it does not say anything to that effect.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

150 yards rule only applies to hunting, not bow fishing. Thus the reason you could not find anything in the guide. Might check with the City in question as a lot have ordinances about discharge of weapon/bow in the City..


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

It is ruled under fishing law!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No safety zone for bow fishing but as another posted there could be some local act/city ordinance about discharge of dangerous weapon or bow so check with local authorities if doing it within their jurisdiction.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Not allowed at Metroparks in S.E. Michigan, found that out the hard way.
On private land it is no problem.


----------

